# Blood on rear-end



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

My 1+ yr old saanan doe has fresh blood on her tail.
He was NOT bred this past season. She eats and drinks well and is energetic as usual. I watch her poop and it is nice, dry "pills" - no scours. 
I caught her and examined the tail and did not see any injury or infection on the tail. The anus looks healthy and so does the vulva but I when I put my finger a little into the vulva, i got a tiny smidgen of blood on the glove. 
Any idea what this could be? Should I be alarmed? should I try to treat it or is this normal? I didn't think goats had bloody periods.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could be from heat. Did you get a temp?


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I'm gonna in a couple of hours. I didn't want to stress her any more than I needed to.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Is their any bad smell?

Yes, get a temp.

Normally, there is no blood associated with heat cycles.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

Turns out, I have 3 females with small amounts of blood on the tail. One of them kidded 2 weeks ago, one on 4/10 and the 3rd one was not even bred this season. The temp is 101.4 and there is no bad smell. Urine is clear and feces are solid pebbles. They all eat, drink and tend to the babies as usual. 
This evening I was able to take a picture of some sort of thick, gooey bloody discharge from one of them.
Could it be something they are grazing on, now that the vegetation is coming full swing? 
Or could it be some sort of a fungal infection at the farm that is causing irritation?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

2 of them should still be cleaning up. Not sure on the 3rd one.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

Could it be a urinary tract infection? Are those contagious? Or am I feeding them something to cause it?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Is the one who didn't kid actually discharging it or could she have bumped into one of the others. With the other 2 kidding, looks like uterine cleanup from kidding to me.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

Just to give you all an update: My vet finally told me to give each one of them 3cc penicilin which I did and the bleeding seems to have stopped.
He and I have NO idea what could have been but I am certainly keeping a close eye on all my does.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds good. Hopefully that will take care of it.


----------

